
Some books for November - azolotov
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/11/some-books-for-november.html
======
aik
I wonder how much money Seth makes on creating simple lenses like this with
Amazon referral links. I bet it's a decent amount.

Some interesting books on there nonetheless.

~~~
mahmud
"sethgodin donates 100% of this page's earnings to charity. You can do it
too..."

Just follow the link.

